# meet the pups



## chaza80 (Feb 17, 2009)

My border terrier gave birth on Monday morning to these 4 little beauties, she started acting strange at 2am, so I got up and sat with her & she had the first one at 6am, by the end of the day, I was exhausted & so was she, this is her first litter & I am so proud of her & how well she did during labour and with being a mum!! It suits her, she is very protective over them & will only let myself and my husband go near her & her pups, she was 5 days early as well!!:thumbup1:

*An update on the pups, they are 22 days old now & getting bigger by the day, I want to keep them all, they are getting little personalities now & are attempting to walk!!! "sorry new pictures are on page 2.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

So cute...lovely pics.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Hope mum and babies are doing well  
Look forward to seeing them grow


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Aww beautiful


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they are sweet


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

Aww bless her what a good little mum lovely pups too, be prepared to get NOTHING done for weeks LOL


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

awwww scrumptious lil poochies


----------



## chaza80 (Feb 17, 2009)

lol, I have taken a fortnights holiday, but Mum has been that good, I have barely done anything, hence why I have time to chat on this forum :laugh:
But they are lovely, I want to keep them all, but dont think I am allowed :laugh:



pettpaintings said:


> Aww bless her what a good little mum lovely pups too, be prepared to get NOTHING done for weeks LOL


----------



## PARIS&TROY (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi, they are beautiful little puppies, you are so very lucky. 

I know this is probably a silly question but Im here to learn?
How did you become a mum, was it planned, do you breed why did you do it? Would you recommend puppyhood?

I am being very nosey as I am contemplating puppyhood? Is this wrong?


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

congrats to you
xx


----------



## chaza80 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats ok, everyone is here to learn!! We had been considering breeding her for sometime as she is a great dog & we wanted a pup from her, we spent some amount of time looking for the right sire, we tried her last season, but she would not take, but this season she stood beautifully. My personal opinion is a bitch should be allowed to have at least 1 litter, I know there will be different opinions on this & it also depends on your circumstances, but I feel it has calmed Meg down, and she is a natural mum.It is also very tying & a lot of work for the owners, I only work part-time, so I am able to spend the time with her and the pups. Hope this has helped, if you have any more questions feel free to ask??



PARIS&TROY said:


> Hi, they are beautiful little puppies, you are so very lucky.
> 
> I know this is probably a silly question but Im here to learn?
> How did you become a mum, was it planned, do you breed why did you do it? Would you recommend puppyhood?
> ...


----------



## PARIS&TROY (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the feed back. 
I do have some more questions, see you on you page?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww they are Gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## chaza80 (Feb 17, 2009)

An update on the pups, that is them 16 days old now & thriving, they are getting little personalities & are attempting to walk, unfortunately they dont keep still enough to get many snaps but I want to keep them all!!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thx for the update - the pups are looking lovely.


----------



## chaza80 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks they are, I have been laughing at them tonight falling over, trying to walk!!! Sooo Cute!!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

They look like they are thriving and very cute


----------



## chaza80 (Feb 17, 2009)

My husband works away & has been away for 8 days, he cannot believe the size difference in them, they are 3 weeks now & the biggest one weighs 850g!!! Big Puppies!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures they are looking lovely, very cute pups, congrats


----------



## chaza80 (Feb 17, 2009)

Some more of the pups at 4 weeks old, now very hyper, and wakening us up at 3am every morning!!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

They are gorgeous. We had six border terrier pups last year and your pics now are making really miss them, apart from the one we kept of course. I know what you mean about personality, every single one of the six had a dfferent personality. Still in contact with all their owners and they doing great. Have you homes for any of yours yet?


----------



## chaza80 (Feb 17, 2009)

oh yes they definetly have there own personalities, there is definetly one trouble maker, that I know we are going to have trouble with, that is the one we are keeping :L:L 
We have not had to advertise and 2 of them are going to friends, we are keeping one, so there is 1 left, so we will be able to keep in contact with them too, I still want to keep in touch with them, and the new owners have all been told that if it doesn't work out, then they have to bring them back to me, and I will re-home them, so I can see where they are going, I cant believe that 4 weeks have gone in already and we will only have them for 4 more weeks, it will be a sad day when they go??:


----------

